# Help finding EV service shop in Oregon or Washington, USA?



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

What are you getting "checked up"?

You should be more worried about repairs on the trip, than locally, from my experience.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

EV User Dusk said:


> I am a new EV owner and want to take my 2011 Ford Transit Connect Azure Dynamics cargo van in for a checkup and servicing before I go on a long trip in late September 2020. I have searched and have not found a way to locate a shop specializing in EVs. Any suggestions? I am looking for a shop in Washington or Oregon, USA. (My car is a rarity so needs to be someone who knows their stuff, not me.) Thank you, Dawn


Have you thought out the logistics of being only able to travel for ~50-85 miles maximum at a time(assuming the van has the stock published range, when new); and then having to wait for hours(assuming it has, at most, level 2 charging) for it to recharge?


----------



## EV User Dusk (Aug 7, 2020)

remy_martian said:


> What are you getting "checked up"?
> 
> You should be more worried about repairs on the trip, than locally, from my experience.


Ok thank you for your suggestion. Yes my trip is through Washington and Oregon which also happens to be the radius in which I live. So my question is for both pre-trip and during and the same locations for both.


----------



## EV User Dusk (Aug 7, 2020)

electro wrks said:


> Have you thought out the logistics of being only able to travel for ~50-85 miles maximum at a time(assuming the van has the stock published range, when new); and then having to wait for hours(assuming it has, at most, level 2 charging) for it to recharge?


Yes thank you, I have owned it long enough, about a year, to know how long it takes to get around and how long it takes to charge. Thank you for your warning/note of caution.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

These folks may be able to help you: SHIFT Electric Vehicles
Also, everyone should check out their just released Rolls-Royce conversion project.


----------



## EV User Dusk (Aug 7, 2020)

electro wrks said:


> These folks may be able to help you: SHIFT Electric Vehicles
> Also, everyone should check out their just released Rolls- Royce conversion project.


Thank you so much for the suggestion. Looks like they are in Albany, Oregon. I will call them.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Is your trip going to be just a transit to another location? Or, is it going to be a travel adventure?


----------



## EV User Dusk (Aug 7, 2020)

I am not moving permanently just to another spot for a month.


----------



## lawrencerhodes (Mar 31, 2008)

EV User Dusk said:


> I am a new EV owner and want to take my 2011 Ford Transit Connect Azure Dynamics cargo van in for a checkup and servicing before I go on a long trip in late September 2020. I have searched and have not found a way to locate a shop specializing in EVs. Any suggestions? I am looking for a shop in Washington or Oregon, USA. (My car is a rarity so needs to be someone who knows their stuff, not me.) Thank you, Dawn


I would worry about normal maintenance like wind shield washer fluid. Brake fluid. Brake pad wear. Coolant level for the batteries and motor if it exists. Alignment. I can't think of much else except you might want to do a stress test on the 12v battery. If that goes you will not be able to start the system. Do you have a cabin filter?.


----------



## EV User Dusk (Aug 7, 2020)

electro wrks said:


> Is your trip going to be just a transit to another location? Or, is it going to be a travel adventure?


I am not moving permanently just to another spot for a month.


----------



## EV User Dusk (Aug 7, 2020)

lawrencerhodes said:


> I would worry about normal maintenance like wind shield washer fluid. Brake fluid. Brake pad wear. Coolant level for the batteries and motor if it exists. Alignment. I can't think of much else except you might want to do a stress test on the 12v battery. If that goes you will not be able to start the system. Do you have a cabin filter?.


Thank you for your suggestions. Your list is about the same as mine for checkup items.....except the cabin filter, I will look into that.


----------



## EV User Dusk (Aug 7, 2020)

electro wrks said:


> These folks may be able to help you: SHIFT Electric Vehicles
> Also, everyone should check out their just released Rolls-Royce conversion project.


Hey I wanted to send you a huge THANK YOU as I called Shift Electric Vehicles in Albany, Oregon and they seemed to be the perfect contact for me, as they only take "orphan" cars like mine (2011 Ford Transit Azure Dynamics all electric) and projects they find interesting and unusual that will push learning curves.....like the Johnny Cash Rolls Royce electric conversion you mentioned above. I made an appointment to meet with them Sept 2nd. They have looked at Ford Transits like mine as I think he said the city owns one that came in, and then he said I think that there was one in his shop now that he was looking at (or something like that) so they know what they are getting into by agreeing to look at my Transit. My journey down there will be a long one but if I am able to establish this shop as a point place for me I am happy. Thank you.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Let us know how things work out. As more EVs hit the road and gracefully(we can hope) age, more EV conversion and repair shops are going to be popping up. I don't know how RVed or customized your van is - that's why I asked about the adventure traveling. EVs with unique features, like being a RV or a customized work vehicle, sometimes are good candidates for upgrading. DC fast charging, additional batteries for more range, better batteries, and other upgrades are possible.


----------



## EV User Dusk (Aug 7, 2020)

electro wrks said:


> Let us know how things work out. As more EVs hit the road and gracefully(we can hope) age, more EV conversion and repair shops are going to be popping up. I don't know how RVed or customized your van is - that's why I asked about the adventure traveling. EVs with unique features, like being a RV or a customized work vehicle, sometimes are good candidates for upgrading. DC fast charging, additional batteries for more range, better batteries, and other upgrades are possible.


Ok I will keep everyone updated just in case it helps others. My van looks like a normal 2011 Ford Transit Connect Cargo Van, nothing custom on/in it yet other than the 100% electric outfit that Azure Dynamics gave it long ago before they went out of business. Thank you.


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hea man, steve here in Bremerton, I have a 2012 Azure, and you shouldn't need anything to get checked on, I have the cable and laptop if you feel you need to do some health checks, but really the Azure has been great to us, some Nickle and dime stuff like shades breaking, and cabin light pooping itself. Just drive and charge, we went to Portland, was and old road trip via back roads to max range...otherwise don't fret the azure they are pretty rugged


----------

